# Twisted sister



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

So, Twisted Sister has a Christmas album out. 
I just saw their video for Oh Come all Ye Faithful. 

To the tune of We're Not Gonna Take It Anymore.

One word: Outstanding. :smoking:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's funny - my sister mentioned this at Thanksgiving and I thought she was kidding.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Wait a minute...you have a sister? Interesting......is she hot?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

_A Twisted Christmas_ is, at least according to the commercial I saw for it on VH1 Classic over the weekend, going to be the band's last album.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

morgan8586 said:


> Wait a minute...you have a sister? Interesting......is she hot?


A twin sister, but we were raised separately and all evidence of our relationship was destroyed so our natural father wouldn't learn the truth...wait, is that me and my sister or Star Wars again? Sometimes I mix them up. :googly:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

You haven't tried to kiss her, have you JT?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That would make HER a truly twisted sister, eh? 

P.S. - NO.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Their song, _You Can't Stop Rock And Roll_ is one of the best rock songs of all-time. Listening to it just makes me want to smash the **** out of things. :xbones:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Im having a hard time seeing them do x-mas music....might actually make x-mas tunes sound good.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I cant believe I am actually considering buying a xmas cd by TS....


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I want it..lol gonna have to take a trip to Tower Records this week and see if I can get my grubby little hands on it.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Makes perfect sense. Dee has always said that's where he ripped the song off from, anyway.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I saw the video on vh1 today for "Come all ye faithfull". The years have not been kind to them....Decent job on the song though.


----------

